# Pet Store Closed, Owner Banned (Amazing Amazon)



## Forensick (Jul 31, 2008)

> A Glen Waverley pet store owner who illegally traded snakes and turtles has been banned from selling protected wildlife for three months.
> *- 100 turtles and snakes seized
> - Pet store owner banned for three months*
> www.amazingamazon.com.au
> ...


----------



## Kirby (Jul 31, 2008)

not enough of a fine or punishment.


----------



## DrNick (Jul 31, 2008)

already posted by Hix... *waits for thread to be locked*


----------



## BlindSnake (Jul 31, 2008)

Banned for three months. What a joke!!


----------



## Forensick (Jul 31, 2008)

apologies then, didn't see it


----------



## aussie1 (Jul 31, 2008)

With any luck that wont be the only shop getting busted in Melbourne.

There is one that clearly comes to mind that has wild caught turtles for sale.


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Jul 31, 2008)

....wow....

I went there the other day and was talking to their parrots!!
Jess


----------



## rmcneill (Jul 31, 2008)

i thought amazing amazin was good? obviously not. lucky i was going to go there a while back


----------



## aussie1 (Jul 31, 2008)

They are still selling reptiles i rang them at 4 pm today to see.


----------



## herpie boy (Jul 31, 2008)

i just went in there yesterday and they were still selling herps


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2008)

Three months, thats not even a slap on the wrist.........


----------



## Forensick (Jul 31, 2008)

doesn't say it is "bad" in the way aussie1 likes to spread malicous lies about other places...

just selling illegally...
but i didn't see anything about animals being kept in porr condition, so at least there is that.

-can't find hix's post, its not in reptile news


----------



## Forensick (Jul 31, 2008)

aussie1 said:


> They are still selling reptiles i rang them at 4 pm today to see.



stripped FROM september is what the article says, so i assume he is allowed to sell UNTIL then... which seems weird


----------



## fraser888 (Jul 31, 2008)

He shouldn't be aloud to sell ever again!


----------



## aussie1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Forensick said:


> doesn't say it is "bad" in the way aussie1 likes to spread malicous lies about other places...
> 
> just selling illegally...
> but i didn't see anything about animals being kept in porr condition, so at least there is that.
> ...


 
Stop talking crap. 

How old are you 15?


----------



## Fuscus (Jul 31, 2008)

$11,900 in fines and costs + lost business & reputation and I'm sure that the lawyers had to be fed too


----------



## mckellar007 (Jul 31, 2008)

it says from september, so im guessing that it means they arent aloud to sell any herps from september till december? that would hit pretty hard if you think about it, hatchling season would be when they make the most money off herps


----------



## DrNick (Jul 31, 2008)

Forensick said:


> doesn't say it is "bad" in the way aussie1 likes to spread malicous lies about other places...
> 
> just selling illegally...
> but i didn't see anything about animals being kept in porr condition, so at least there is that.
> ...



http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/interesting-links-and-stories/pet-shop-convictions-88267


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 31, 2008)

Once again authorities get it wrong. Man, something needs to be done.


----------



## gman78 (Jul 31, 2008)

Been there, they seemed to be in it for the money not the love.
Didn't really like the vibe of the place either.
I would never have purchased any herps from there


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jul 31, 2008)

Dear Aussie1, just a tip champ, if someone as stated in personal details is a chef ,they are NOT 15. Legally 19 at a bare minimum if Qualified.


----------



## aussie1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Ah for all we know he is a tranny in disguise.


----------



## rmcneill (Jul 31, 2008)

Hes alot older than 15. Or.....he just has a aprox 25-30 year old girl friend lol


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jul 31, 2008)

Aussie 1 have you ever heard Kamahl's philosophy.."Why are people so unkind"
Be the bigger person dude........


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 31, 2008)

Where did these comments come from?


----------



## aussie1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Forensick started it and i have had enough of his crap.

He is still angry i exposed his dodgey shop.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 31, 2008)

Just take it easy though. Things can be very easily mis-interpreted on a public forum.

An edit might save an infraction/suspension or worse a court case.

Just trying to simmer things down.

Cheers

FNQ_Snake


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jul 31, 2008)

Fantastic but do the rest of us have to endure your personal war with him. Send him a PM and tell him what you think, but spare us please.


----------



## scorps (Jul 31, 2008)

can some one fill me in aussie one or forensick? or any one else stuck in this thread crack of fnq snake lol


----------



## wood_nymph (Jul 31, 2008)

ok setting aside yet another personal war going on in a public forum, what the hell? 3 months what's that? a nice holiday and right back to normal, just goes to show how "un"serious this system is


----------



## aussie1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Well for the record guys i have been attacked personally by this clown now for over a week and the moderators have failed to stop it. 

So i have had enough.


----------



## aussie1 (Jul 31, 2008)

The three months is a joke, he should have lost the licence forever.


----------



## gman78 (Jul 31, 2008)

Anyhow, good to see the DSE is doing something about shops like this


----------



## aussie1 (Jul 31, 2008)

agreed


----------



## Forensick (Jul 31, 2008)

rmcneill said:


> Hes alot older than 15. Or.....he just has a aprox 25-30 year old girl friend lol


she'll be so upset you said that... she is 23...



what i am confused by tho, is if he was banned from selling, why does the ban not start for 2months... seems somewhat pointless....
especially seeing as he has the chance to sell all stock in advance, and then be able to buy up to start selling again in jan


----------



## aussie1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Truth is a COMPLETE DEFENSE to slander


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jul 31, 2008)

Forensick said:


> what i am confused by tho, is if he was banned from selling, why does the ban not start for 2months... seems somewhat pointless....
> especially seeing as he has the chance to sell all stock in advance, and then be able to buy up to start selling again in jan


 
From how i read it (correct me if i'm wrong) another chap in the shop also has a licence to sell??? I think he didn't get a conviction just a fine??


----------



## junglepython2 (Jul 31, 2008)

Plenty of time to transfer the animals and business goes on as usual.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jul 31, 2008)

I have never been to this shop but had only heard good things about it. What a shame. Do you think it was greed which resulted in this outcome. A guy who has just started an apprenticeship at the company i work at is a casual employee there. No names will be provided, but it will be interesting to have a chat with him about this.
For the record they should have cancelled his wildlife licenses for good............


----------



## aussie1 (Jul 31, 2008)

For sure it was greed, greed is the cause of most of societys problems.


----------

